# Gauge wiring, cars now in limp mode



## Douglas0805 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey guys
I have an r34 GTT auto converted manual, the car is pretty standard although it does have a fuel cut defender, we took the old gauges out the car and put some new ones in, the wiring that the previous guy had done before was a mess, so we took all his wiring out, and we wired from where he initially tapped into ignition live and 12v live, and re done the earths as they weren***8217;t in good places. Now my car is in limp mode, the traction and slip light are both on, the gauges don***8217;t work and the radio doesn***8217;t work either, we have gone over the wiring and if we plug the gauges into 12v love they all work, but when it***8217;s in ignition love it doesn***8217;t, we tested the wired with a multi meter and they are reading correct, done an ignition test as well, but the radio still didn***8217;t work, the wiring from the FCD is also tapped into where we have the gauges running, we have checked the fuses to the back of the radio and they are fine, not really sure where to go from here. Appreciate any response.
Cheers
Doug


----------

